# Hello from Iowa



## doc ivan (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello from Iowa, need some help uncrystalizing corn syrup from last year. Temp increase? stirring?


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

I probably don't have an answer but someone who knows will want to know how big a container? Welcome, by the way!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome again!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

